# LPG car



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

I noticed on a different thread that someone was driving an LPG car in Portugal, and wondered how they found it, and how it worked out cost wise. I have read all the threads re. cost of cars in Portugal, and petrol, and had not considered an LPG car, so am just seeking opinions.

Thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You can either buy a car and have it converted or buy one that's already converted. 

GPL does reduce your fuel price and the engine runs quieter, cleaner and your service periods lengthen but you do lose a bit of performance so it works best on bigger engines where the power loss will be less noticeable. 

You need to bear in mind that not every filling station sells GPL so it's a good idea to check out your local stations before you commit. 

If you want to look for used cars you might like to look at Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados, Carros Baratos. I don't have any connection with the site but there's a lot of choice there.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for that, when we left the UK 8 years ago the difficulty there with LPG was the scarcity of filling stations. Will save the link to Standvirtual, we don't expect to be retiring for another year or so, but you never know.

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

See here for all fuel prices, stations, LPG stations etc Mais Gasolina - Preços dos combustíveis em Portugal
map option will show stations and types of fuel available, you need to zoom in and click on station Localização no mapa GPL is the blue pump and generally last listed

I sent this site LPG stations in Portugal | myLPG.eu. to friend driving over and he seemed fairly happy with it


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

FWIW, pretty much all main highway filling stations sell GPL but the sites CM posted should show all of them.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you both, this is not something we would have thought of, but could prove a good way forward. It seems as if while we have been away from Europe the fuel situation has changed hugely. Obviously here in Dubai its not something we have to think about - probably costs more in suncream than petrol, but it will definitely have an impact when we leave.

Denise


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Even running a diesel car is noticeably less expensive than running a petrol vehicle. 

My local supermarket is currently selling petrol at about E1.55 and diesel is E1.27 and the local filling station (reputedly better quality fuel) has diesel at E1.33 and petrol at E1.65.

There are also other factors you need to consider. When I first came to Portugal I was told that my area at least eats tyres and shock absorbers. I looked at the roads and thought the African roads I was more used to were worse and so didn't pay much attention to that advice.

I was wrong. The pothole situation here is nowhere near as bad as Africa but the PT love of speed bumps, (perhaps?) more aggressive road surfaces and cobbles in every village REALLY do eat tyres and shocks. consequently, I changed my ordinary 2x4 car for a diesel Jeep. 

My fuel costs per km are similar because the diesel fuel is cheaper, the car is a much more comfortable ride compared to my previous (Renault) car and the tyres and shocks are tougher and can take considerably more abuse. Sure, they'll cost more to replace when the time comes but they won't need changing anywhere near as often.

The only downside I'm aware of so far is the tolls are more expensive.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can check your Toll class here Classes de Veículos - Brisa Website scroll down to bottom of page, certain class 2 vehicles are classed as 1 for all tolls traditional & electronic


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for that CM.

Interestingly, my 3.1 TD Jeep Grand Cherokee shows as a Class 2 and my Jeep Cherokee with a 5.9 litre petrol engine which is a taller and heavier car shows as a Class 1.

But whenever I've gone through tolls in either car, both have been charges as Class 2.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You only get the reduced rate on all tolls if you have a ViaVerde device


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

What is a Via Verde device, what benefits does it offer and how does one get one please?


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

I am getting even more to think about! Naively perhaps I was assuming that toll roads were like the Dartford Tunnel, or the Salik we have here - i.e. set charge to pass through, didn't realise that different classes of cars (based on engine size?) would attract a different charge! Interesting about the diesel too, I believe its about the same price as petrol in the UK, and I think it is more expensive here, but of course we make decisions based on what we are familiar with - I will have to go back to the good old days in the UK of running cars on 'farm diesel'.

Denise


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think in the UK petrol is now cheaper than diesel but here, it's the other way around.

Running cars on 'farm diesel' is highly illegal in both countries but I believe one can run on 'chip oil diesel' in either country under certain circumstances.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> I think in the UK petrol is now cheaper than diesel but here, it's the other way around.
> 
> Running cars on 'farm diesel' is highly illegal in both countries but I believe one can run on 'chip oil diesel' in either country under certain circumstances.


I was joking - but very interesting, thanks. 

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ViaVerde most post offices sell them, small electronic gizmo fixed to car windscreen that automatically charges any toll to your bank a/c, saves considerable time on motorways because you drive through green lane, airport parking can be charged rather than looking for change, electronics tolls no need to go to a Post Office, payshop to pay tolls or get a fine because you've forgotten to pay, one off cost 25€, downside you do need 1 for each car


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK thanks.

Does it get you a discounted rate or any free goes as well by any chance?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No but Class 2 classified as Class1 pay Class 1 tolls, rest it just makes journeys and payments easier and quicker, can also be used to pay for petrol, bridge tolls, access to parts of Lisbon, airport and certain other places car parking, some McDonalds drive throughs, and shortly is supposedly across EU


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

OK thanks...... looks like I'll have to get it organised for both vehicles.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

you just need 1 VV account but separate gizmo's for each car, as they are registered to that specific vehicle


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll have to go to the post office on Monday so will ask about it all and esp about the anomaly regarding the cherokee and grand cherokee. 

I'm amazed that the bigger, heavier and more powerful car is cheaper on the tolls!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They won't give you an answer it's all to do with the official height from front wheel axis, you'll need your NIB number, NIF, registration documents, possibly proof of address opting for electronic invoices saves you 2.50€ so cost is 25€ per vehicle, once you have boxes you then go to the Multibanco and register each box, registration number to your bank a/c, then stick in car, you should also sign up for online access to your VVa/c as then you can check individual journeys Cost, suspend a gizmo, change car details etc etc. The invoice you receive only shows your total use per road operator, parking, petrol etc for month not individual charges.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That should be enough for me as I don't use the toll roads a helluva lot anyway.


----------

